# Solar Eclipse 8-21-2017



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 23, 2017)

Please add your Eclipse Photos to the Image Gallery

A link to the Gallery is Here:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=gallery;cat=68


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
I have to say I really don't like the gallery thing, click link, find tiny thumbs that I can't tell if it is worth opening, Click again, nope just leave gallery and go look at bigger shots in the birds thread or sport or... that I can see at a glance I am interested enough to open in a new page. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 24, 2017)

Yes, nothing suits everyone, just like cameras  

The size of the thumbnail display is baked in, I can't change it. CR guy had the forum Mod installed to give members flexability to post images to a common place, and I'm enabled to administer it. There is also a personal gallery which allows easy reference to larger images than the forum allows. Right now, the largest image size is 4048 X 4048, I was afraid to set it for larger until I see how much disk space is used. 

It is possible to auto generate a post with a thumbnail image in it, the issue is that when I added 50 images last night, it created 50 posts, each with one thumbnail image. I spent a while removing all of those posts.

I've requested some changes to make the automated post have a larger image, but the forum does not yet have the latest version of SMF gallery.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 24, 2017)

MtSpokane posted a beautiful series. If you composite those to show the progression on a single image, that would be amazing.


----------



## Talys (Aug 24, 2017)

Congrats!! Those are fantastic. I wish I had been able to be in the path of totality.


----------

